# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون ايجار المباني لسنة 1991م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قانون إيجار المباني لسنة 1991

(20/10/1991)

الفصل الأول

أحكام تمهيدية

اسم القانون 
1- يسمى هذا القانون "قانون إيجار المباني لسنة 1991"

إلغاء 
2- تلغى المادة 321(7) من قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984.

تطبيق واستثناء 
3-(1)يطبق هذا القانون على :

(أ)كل معاملات إيجار المباني .

(ب)كل قضايا الإيجار التي لم يصدر فيها حكم نهائي عند صدور هذا القانون .

(2)يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون إيجار :

(أ)المباني التي ينطبق عليها قانون إخلاء المباني العامة لسنة 1969.

(ب)الفنادق بجميع درجاتها .

(ج)المباني المؤثثة .

تفسير 
4- في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى أخر :

"الأجرة الأساسية " يقصد بها الأجرة المنصوص عليها في الفصل الثاني .

"الإصلاحات " يقصد بها أي إصلاحات ضرورية لحفظ المباني في حالة صالحة لوظيفتها .

"المباني " يقصد بها أي بناء أو جزء منه يكون محلا لعقد إيجار منفصل قائم أو سكن .

"المحكمة "يقصد بها المحكمة المدنية المختصة .

"المستأجر" يقصد به الشخص الملتزم بدفع الأجرة للمؤجر في مقابل انتفاعه بالعين المؤجرة ويشمل الذين يسكنون معه عند وفاته بعلم المؤجر ، 

"المؤجر" يقصد به فيما يتعلق بأي إيجار سواء أكان مبرماً فعلاً أو ممكناً الشخص الذي له الحق في منحه ، 


الفصل الثاني
الأجرة الأساسية والزيادة المسموح بها
الأجرة الأساسية 
5-(1)تكون الأجرة الأساسية للمباني على الوجه الاتي:

(أ)بالنسبة الى المباني المؤجرة الأجرة المتعاقد عليها بموجب عقد لم تنته مدته عند صدور هذا القانون .

(ب)بالنسبة إلى المباني غير المؤجرة عند صدور هذا القانون الأجرة التى يتفق عليها الطرفان .

(ج)بالنسبة إلى المباني المؤجرة أجرة غير مسماة أو التي انتهى عقد إيجارها ولما تخل عند صدور هذا القانون أو ينتهي عقد إيجارها بعد صدوره الأجرة العادلة التى تحددها المحكمة .

(2)عند تقدير الأجرة العادلة على المحكمة أن تراعى المعايير الآتية :

(أ)تكلفة المباني .

(ب)قيمة الأرض .

(ج)الموقع .

(د)متوسط اجر المثل الحاضر السائد في المربع أو الحارة التى يقع فيها المبنى المعني .

تعديل الأجرة 
6- يجوز للمؤجر والمستأجر المطالبة بتعديل الأجرة :
(أ)عند انتهاء العقد وتحول الإجارة حكمية .

(ب)بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ أخر تحديد لها بوساطة المحكمة آو أخر تحديد تم الاتفاق عليه خارج العقد .


الزيادة المسموح بها 
7- تكون أقصى زيادة مسموح بإضافتها إلى الأجرة الأساسية لأي مبنى :

(أ)مبلغا لا يتجاوز 6% في السنة من أي مصروفات يكون المؤجر له تكبدها أو أنفقها في إجراء تغييرات أو إضافات للمبنى .

(ب)مبلغا لا يجاوز الفرق بين مبلغ العوائد التي دفعها المؤجر فعلا بالمبلغ الذي كان يدفع كعوائد في الفترة التي حسبت عليها الأجرة الأساسية . وذلك إذا كان المؤجر ملزما بدفع العوائد بمقتضى شروط عقد الإيجار .

الإخطار بالنية في زيادة الأجر
8- إذا زيدت أجرة أي مبنى فلا تكون تلك الزيادة مستحقة أو قابلة للتحصيل إلا بعد انقضاء شهر كامل من إخطار المؤجر للمستأجر كتابة بنيته في زيادة الأجرة.

الوقت والمكان لدفع الأجرة وأي زيادة 
9-تكون الأجرة – بما في ذلك أي زيادة مسموح بها – واجبة الدفع في الوقت والمكان المحددين في عقد الإيجار فإذا لم يكن في عقد الإيجار فتدفع الأجرة عند نهاية كل شهر في مكان عمل المؤجر أو سكنه .

استرداد الزيادة غير المسموح بها 
10- إذا دفع المستأجر للمؤجر أي زيادة غير مسموح بها في أي وقت بعد العمل بهذا القانون فيجوز له أن يستردها منه .


الفصل الثالث

استرداد الحيازة

حالات الإخلاء واسترداد الحيازة 
11-(1)تحكم المحكمة بالإخلاء في أي دعوى يقيمها المؤجر لاسترداد حيازة أي مبنى في أي من الحالات الآتية :

(أ) عدم دفع المستأجر للأجرة أو أي زيادة مسموح بها بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون على إلا يحكم بالإخلاء إذا عرض المستأجر المتأخرات على المؤجر قبل رفع الدعوى وكان عدم دفع الأجرة بسبب عذر معقول .

(ب) ارتكاب المستأجر أو من يسكنون معه أو الأشخاص الذين يرخص لهم المستأجر باستخدام المباني تصرفا متكررا فيه إزعاج لأي من الجيران ويجوز للجار في هذه الحالة رفع دعوى لإخلاء المستأجر بعد مضى شهر من إخطار المؤجر بذلك .

(ج) ثبوت استخدام المباني أو أي جزء منها لارتكاب أي فعل مناف للآداب العامة يعاقب عليها القانون ويجوز للجار في هذه الحالة رفع دعوى لإخلاء المستأجر بعد مضى شهر من إخطار المؤجر بذلك .

(د)إعطاء المستأجر للمؤجر إخطارا مكتوبا بأنه سيخلى المباني ونتيجة لذلك الإخطار تعاقد المؤجر على بيع المباني أو تأجيرها أو اتخذ المؤجر أي إجراء ترى المحكمة بأنه سيتضرر من جرائه إذا لم يسترد حيازة تلك المباني .

(هـ)طلب المؤجر المباني لسكنه هو أو سكن أي من والديه أو أولاده واثبت أن كل الظروف تستلزم ذلك .

(و)حاجة المؤجر للمباني لغرض أخر غير السكن لاستعماله الشخصي ولم يكن المستأجر استخدمها للسكن واثبت المؤجر أن كل الظروف تستلزم استخدامه المباني لذلك الغرض .

(ز)عدم استخدام المستأجر للمبنى لأكثر من ستة اشهر متتالية بدون سبب معقول وثبوت انه لا يحتفظ بالحيازة لاستخدام حالي .

(ح)حاجة المؤجر لحيازة المباني مؤقتا لأي من الأعمال الآتي بيانها وهى :

(أولا) إجراء تغييرات أو إصلاحات أساسية عليها ورأت المحكمة انه من الضروري أن يخلى المستأجر المباني أثناء إجراء الأعمال المذكورة . 



(ثانيا ) إعادة تشييدها إذا اقتنعت المحكمة في جديته لذلك وقدم الخرائط وتصريح البناء والمستندات اللازمة لذلك .

(ط)قيام المستأجر بدون إذن المؤجر بإنشاء إضافات جوهرية للمباني .

(ى)تأجير المباني أو أي جزء منها من الباطن دون موافقة .

(ك)الإخلال بأي شرط من شروط عقد الإيجار لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون .

(ل)إساءة المستأجر استعمال المباني بوجه يضر بها إنشائيا .

(م)انتهاء الإجارة الحكمية .

(2)إذا بيعت أي مباني واحتاج المالك الجديد لها لأي من الأغراض المذكورة في أي من الفقرتين (هـ) و(و) من البند (1) لا يجوز له حيازة تلك المباني إلا بعد أن يعطى المستأجر إخطارا مكتوبا ليخلى تلك المباني وتنقضي فترة ستة اشهر كاملة على الإخطار 

تأجيل استرداد الحيازة 
12-إذا لم يكن للمستأجر الذي صدر ضده أمر باسترداد حيازة المباني بموجب الفقرة (هـ) أو (و) أو(ح) من المادة 11 (1) مبنى بديل بتاريخ صدور ذلك الأمر فيجوز للمحكمة بناء على تقديرها أن تأجل سريان الأمر المذكور لأي مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر.

الحصول على أذن المحكمة في حالات معينة 
13-إذا صدر أمر برد حيازة أي مبان استنادا على أي من الأسباب الواردة في الفقرة (هـ)أو (و)أو (ح) من المادة 11(1) فلا يجوز للمؤجر قبل مضى سنة من تاريخ صدور هذا الأمر أن يؤجر المباني أو أي جزء منها أو يتخلى عن الحيازة لشخص أخر إلا بإذن من المحكمة التي أصدرت الأمر .


الفصل الرابع
الإجارة بالشروط الحكمية
الإجارة الحكمية 
14-(1)تتحول الإجارة التعاقدية عند انتهائها إلى إجارة حكمية بذات شروط الإجارة التعاقدية ما دامت تلك الشروط متفقة مع أحكام هذا القانون سوى حق المطالبة بتعديل الأجرة .

(2)يكون انقضاء مدة الإجارة الحكمية على الوجه الآتي :

(أ)بالنسبة إلى الإجارات التي انتهت عقودها قبل بدء العمل بهذا القانون بانقضاء سبعة سنوات من بدء العمل به .

(ب)بالنسبة إلى الإجارات التي تنتهي عقودها بعد بدء العمل بهذا القانون بانقضاء سبعة سنوات من تاريخ تحويلها إلى اجارات حكمية .

الشروط الحكمية 
15-(1) اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون تكون الشروط الآتية جزء من كل عقد للإيجار سواء كانت الإجارة تعاقدية أو حكمية والشروط هي :
(أ)لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يتنازل عن المباني أو بإجارها من الباطن أو يتخلى عن حيازتها أو حيازة أي جزء منها بأي وجه أخر دون موافقة المؤجر كتابة .

(ب)تعتبر الموافقة المذكورة بالفقرة (أ) حاصلة بحكم القانون إذا امتنع عنها المؤجر بوجه غير معقول ولا يعتبر المؤجر ممتنعا عن تلك الموافقة بوجه غير معقول بأي من الحالات الآتية :

(أولا) زيادة فترة الايجار من الباطن عن ثلاثة سنوات .

(ثانيا) استمرار المستأجر نفسه شاغلا لأي جزء من المباني .

(ثالثا) كون جملة الأجرة المستحقة الدفع للمستأجر بموجب الايجار من الباطن المزمع إبرامه تجاوز الأجرة 



المستحقة الدفع من المستأجر للمؤجر .

(2) إذا كان عقد الإيجار لأجل غير مسمي فيعتبر منتهيا بانقضاء سنة من تاريخ أي إخطار كتابي للمستأجر بالإنهاء .


الفصل الخامس
أحكام عامة

دفع مبالغ مضاعفة أو مقدمة 
16-(1) لا يجوز للمالك أن يطلب دفع أي مبلغ بالإضافة للأجرة كشرط لإبرام أي إيجار أو استمراره وإذا دفع ذلك المبلغ فيما يتعلق بأي إيجار فيجوز للشخص الذي دفع ذلك المبلغ أن يسترده كدين مدني على إلا تسرى أحكام هذا البند على إبرام أي إيجار أو تجديد أو استمراره لمدة سبعة سنوات أو اكثر .

(2) لا يجوز لمؤجر المباني السكنية المؤجرة لأشخاص غير الشركات والمؤسسات والهيئات العامة والسفارات والمنظمات الدولية وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتباريين أن يطلب دفع أجرة مقدما لأكثر من ثلاثة اشهر .

الإصلاحات 17- يعتبر المؤجر مسئولا عن جميع الإصلاحات التي لا يكون المستأجر ملزما بها إلزاما صريحا في عقد الإيجار وإذا كانت المباني في حاجة إلى إصلاحات ضرورية فعلى المستأجر أن يخطر المالك للقيام بها في مدة معقولة ويجوز للمستأجر أن يقوم بإجرائها على نفقته الخاصة في حدود المعقول مع الاحتفاظ بحقه في الرجوع إلى المؤجر لاسترداد التكلفة ويجوز له في ذلك الخصم بواقع 25% من الأجرة الشهرية أو الدورية التي يدفعها حتى يسترد قيمة تكلفة ما قام به من إصلاحات . 
إجراءات المحكمة 18-(1)تعتبر كل القضايا المتعلقة بإيجار المباني وإخلائها مستعجلة وتنظر إيجازيا بغض النظر عن قيمة الدعوى أو أي سبب أخر وتكون لها أسبقية على الدعاوى الأخرى عند تحديد الجلسات .
(2)بالرغم من أحكام قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983 أو أي قانون أخر يحل محله تقوم المحكمة فور تصريح عريضة الدعوى باتباع الإجراءات الآتية :


(أ)تحديد جلسة للرد على عريضة الدعوى .

(ب) إرسال صورة من عريضة الدعوى للمدعى عليه وتكليفه بالحضور في تلك الجلسة وذلك قبل وقت كاف من ميعادها .

(3) على المدعى عليه أن يتقدم لدفاعه كتابة أو شفاهه في تلك الجلسة .

(4) بعد سماع الدفاع تحدد المحكمة في ذات الجلسة نقاط النزاع وتحدد أيضا جلسة للسماع .

(5) لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تؤجل نظر الدعوى أو السير فيها أو شطب أي حكم غيابي سبق أن أصدرته بسبب غياب المدعى عليه أو المحامي أو الوكيل لأي طرف إلا إذا ثبت للمحكمة وجود سبب قهري للتخلف .

المخالفات والعقوبات 
19- كل شخص يرتكب مخالفة لأحكام المادة 13 من هذا القانون يعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معا .

اللوائح
20- يجوز لمجلس الوزراء أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .


*

----------

